# Beachvolley Turnier Plakat (Eure Meinung)



## josDesign (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit meinem letztem Plakat (auch hier in der Lounge) wieder ein neues erstellen müssen.


Was haltet ihr davon? Würde mich über konstruktive Kritik freuen. Natürlich könnt's mich loben auch!  ;-]


*Verwendete Programme:*


Adobe Illustrator CS2
Adobe Photoshop CS
Macromedia Freehand MXa


----------



## thecamillo (22. Juli 2005)

Wow wesentlich besser als das Letzte! Ich hätte da allerdings noch ein paar Vorschläge:

1. oben "Präsentiert von Volley Lions" setz das bündig mit Beach. Also weiter nach Links damit

2.Turnier a) steht zu weit oben - weiter runter und b) weiter nach links da du da ein Loch hast und "in Krumbach" ganz eng hintendran gequetscht hast!

3. "SA 30. & SO. 31. Juli" schreibt man eigentlich nicht so ist aber nicht so wild auf jedenfall etwas weiter nach Links, denn unten in den Blasen "saturday" und "sunday" fängst du auch weiter links erst an!

4.  Der Subtext von "XClub" und "Jousch:com" sollte auf der selben Höhe liegen! Siehst dus!

5. da wo "anmeldung" steht rück das auch noch ein bills nach links oder  die Werbung "Geyer" etwas weiter nach rechts, damit es bündig wird ebenso die Werbung "Halle" mehr nach links am besten mit der Hose abschließen lassen!

6. Der letzte Hubbel unterhalb von XClub ist unnötig. Lass es doch am "U" wos runter geht zu Ende sein!

7. Grasse Tätowierung hat der da auf dem Rücken! Ich würd Ihm noch ein T-Shirt anziehn!

8. Kannst du noch ein Netz rein bringen? Kannst es ja Transparent in den Background legen oder du legst es in PS zu 100 % an und nimmst die Deckkraft runter auf 20%

Ich hoffe das waren genügend konstruktive Ansätze!

PS: Im Grunde ist das Plakat OK, das Einzige was Du nicht beachtest ist der Satzspiegel!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. Juli 2005)

Tach Post,

grundlegend alles i.O.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich stärker mit Metaphern arbeiten und versuchen den Inhalt prägnanter darzustellen. Bis auf einen kleinen Bereich in der Mitte hast du jeden Platz ausgenutzt, persönlich kann ich mir gut vorstellen sehr schnell die Lust am Betrachter zu verlieren.
Mit Metaphern und Symbolen kann man wunderbar auf spielerische Weise Informationen vermitteln.. und dabei auch noch extravagate Arbeit leisten. Das nächste mal also kleines Brainstorming ansetzen und ausprobieren. Als Beispiel viel mir sofort das Spielfeld in einer Draufsicht ein. Auf die zwei entstehenden Rechtecke, getrennt durch das Netz, könnt man bestimmt super die Inhalte deiner zwei kleinen "Chaosflächen" mappen.

ps: solche texteffekte a la word muss man sich nicht angewöhnen


----------



## josDesign (23. Juli 2005)

OK Danke erstmal!

*@thecamillo*:

Wie schreibt man normalerweise ein Datum bei dem auch der Wochentag dabeisteht?

"RaiffeisenCLUB" und "JOUSCH:COM" - meinst du das die obere Kante auf gleicher Höhe sein soll?

Zur Tätowierung: Wir wollten eigentlich nichts auf die Figuren draufmachen. Aber der Sponsor hat uns für das "Tattoo" (auch wenns nicht so toll aussieht) weitere 50 Euro gesponsert!   

UND, was meinst du mit Satzspiegel?
Hätte ich eine Ausbildung als Mediengestalter, oder so gmacht... verflixt!   


DANKE


*@Comander_Keen*:

"Metaphern"  Könntest du mir das ein wenig erklären?

Das mit den 2 Spielfeldhälften in der Draufsicht hört sich schwer an... aber könnte sicherlich wenns gscheit gmacht geworden is geil ausschaun! Danke für deinen Hinweis... werde mich in einer ruhigen Stunde mal hinsetzen und probieren.... (fürs nächste Jahr)

"ps: solche texteffekte a la word muss man sich nicht angewöhnen"  Ich habe das letzte mal mit Effekten a la Word vor 5 Jahren gearbeitet. Ich habe einfach nur im Illustrator eine Überschrift gestaltet! Ohne einen einzigen Gedanken an MS Word zu verlieren! Tut mir leid.. es scheint, als ob das eine Todsünde wäre?   
Ich werde diesen Gedanken aber bei meinen nächsten Plakaten berücksichtigen!

"Hektische Flächen" Also ich wollte eigentlich diese typischen ausgefranzten Flächen erstellen, nur weis ich nicht wie genau ich die mit Illu erstelle... Händisch? hmm.. ich habs mit dem Filter "Aufrauhen" erstellt. Wie macht man am besten diese eckigen stylistischen Flächen?

Die Datumsangaben fehlen wirklich... danke für den Tipp! Die Flächen sehn auch ziemlich leer aus.


Na gut... aber für mein 2. denk ich is es OK! Und da es sowieso kein großartiges Event wird.... na Gut... aber man könnts halt schon, wenn man schon ein Plakat macht, auch gscheit machen!!

Und danke für das Feedback!


----------

